# Looks safe to me!



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

But the boss said it was safe.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Maybe he's doing it for charity? :laughing:



































[/QUOTE]


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Looks safe to me!


What is the problem? It looks designed for the purpose and railings are for pussys. :jester:




Chris1971 said:


> Maybe he's doing it for charity?


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

at that height I'd just set up a rappelling rig and come off the top..way safer


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

Wonder what he pays for workmans comp?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

D*mn that Ken and his PhotoShop:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

thats crazy! He should be wearing a hard hat!


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Dave L said:


> thats crazy! He should be wearing a hard hat!


But he's got gloves!!!

If I were him, I'd be citing Jurassic Park "god help me, I'm in the hands of engineers"


----------



## nhanson (Apr 17, 2010)

to me that just seems like an odd way to mount the units...and why couldnt he just work from the other end of the railing?:001_huh:


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

he doesn't want to carry that thing up the stairs.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

But just maybe thats the way he's been doing it since way back when. He doesn't appear to have fear of heights and appears comfortable with the equipment. Some people know their limitations .


----------



## nhanson (Apr 17, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> But just maybe thats the way he's been doing it since way back when. He doesn't appear to have fear of heights and appears comfortable with the equipment. Some people know their limitations .


some dont too..haha


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> But just maybe thats the way he's been doing it since way back when. He doesn't appear to have fear of heights and appears comfortable with the equipment. Some people know their limitations .


Ok Darwin.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Ok Darwin.


You must love the way my azz smells since your always following me around.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> You must love the way my azz smells since your always following me around.


You're just very fun to troll.


----------



## nhanson (Apr 17, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> You must love the way my azz smells since your always following me around.


awww cute!

:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Peter D said:


> You're just very fun to troll.


Kneel down, I'm gonna let one rip.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

BBQ said:


> What is the problem? It looks designed for the purpose and railings are for pussys. :jester:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a 160 tower for you to climb remember no resting every 40 feet :laughing: or your probably a p u s s y....:whistling2:


----------

